# Deep scratch on BMW Carbon Black paint



## BMW-AK (May 28, 2011)

Hey all. 

Long time lurker on here and now need some advice. 

Long story short, I was adjusting the tyre pressures on my brand new BMW 4 Series in Carbon Black and the tyre pressure machine hose accidently rubbed against the body and you can guess what happened. 

I ended up with a 4 inch long deep scratch on beautiful paintwork that I just prepared for Ceramic coating 

The scratch could be felt with the nail but didn't go thus far where it went through the paint or primer. 

I bravely decided to try wet sand using 3,000 grit wet and dry paper (thought i'd start lighter) and use M105/M205 on an orange hex pad.

A couple of passes later the scratch has significantly improved and now it just looks like a shiny score on the clearcoat (think I've just rounded off the edges maybe by polishing and 3,000 grit didn't do much) which i'm trying to get off.

Still not happy with it but don't wanna keep at it. I wish I could take a picture but cannot catch it on camera. 

Any recommendations.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

3000 won't do anything really. That grit is for finishing. Start with 1200 or 1500 then go over with 3000 and buff


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it's through the clear then your best off getting a smart repair done.


----------

